# Let's see your family of 22's



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I switched to shooting the 22 cartridge because of the low cost and availability of the ammo. Over time I purchased revolvers, an auto pistol and rifle. Unfortunately, I didn't foresee the cost of 22's now being so expensive and hard to find. Nonetheless, I'm sure many others have 22's. Let's see some pics.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

nice!


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

I love rimfire, only one is down at the moment getting the trigger coppied.

Top to bottom: Squire binghum model 20, J.C. Higgins model 30, mossberg 715T, GSG522SD, M&P 15-22P, Walther SP22, Sig mosquito sport, S&W 22A, RUger MK1, Chiappa 1911-22, Jiminez JA-22


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Hmmm.... Old Faithful, the Winchester 52 Bull-barrel. Been using this since '73 and still love it dearly.










Then came the first handgun, 22/45 Mk III










And a couple of weeks ago, the Ruger SR22P










(Sorry for the dust on the SR - should have cleaned it better before the photo)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just the one...


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Smith & Wesson 22A-1 with cheap red dot optic. About as much fun as you can have with your clothes on. :mrgreen:


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a few 22's, but don't list them all for obvious reasons. Suffice to say I haven't met a 22 that I didn't like. My favorite is a Buckmark with a TrailLite barrel and compensator and new grips. Just got in a Remington Model 5 that I'm waiting to sight in the scope.


----------



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

... Here's some of my family!:smt071:smt071:smt071


----------

